# "normal" newborn behavior



## goatiegirl

I guess I have read too many threads about babies in trouble....
I am a nervous wreck my first night with my baby. :shrug:
Can someone tell me what is "normal" behavior for a newborn is it's first couple days? Should she be running and bouncing around already?
When does the raspy breathing stop?

My husband thinks I am paranoid.

Thanks!


----------



## nancy d

They sleep quite a bit the fisrt day or two. They really get to boucing around in a few days.
If she has nice full belly & not hunched over she's probably just fine.
She shouldnt be sounding raspy though.
Tell us more about that?


----------



## newbygoatmama

I had a raspy baby too my vet said if they arent coughing and dont have stuff coming out of their nose and arent nursing and arent tired all the time other than normal they will be fine but to keep a close eye on it my baby came out of it after a few days i worried the whole time


----------



## goatiegirl

When she breaths it sounds like raspy or wet. Breeder said it was normal (all 3 we saw sounded that way) but I thought I would ask because it kinda scares me. Does it take awhile for them to fully clear their lungs?


----------



## goathiker

On a forum you really only see the problems. Nobody wants advice about their healthy babes.
Normal newborns









10 minutes later


----------



## goatiegirl

Should I worry about her breathing?


----------



## goathiker

I give raspty newborns 1 dose of Tylan 50 (1/2 cc). She will work through it if you can't find the injection. If you are bottle feeding, putting a small pinch of baking soda in the morning bottle will help reduce the mucus. Your breeder didn't clear the mouth and and nose at birth.


----------



## WarPony

I've seen a wide range of "normal" newborn behaviour. My first kid slept most of the first 36 hours and i was scared to death something was wrong with him. he was also raspy breathing. But his temp was good and his belly was full. It is normal for kids to be sleepy the first few days, and wobbly is also normal for a while. I wouldn't call the raspy breathing normal but it does happen some times. If temp is normal and baby is alert and has a full belly and isn't coughing and gagging i just keep an eye on it and it generally clears up. But I worry the entire time. 

They should be trying to stand pretty quick, have a good suck reflex, and two to four days later they should start being bouncy. Just from my experience. I've had newborns bouncing around like week old kids at 3 hours old, and week old kids still sleeping most the time. I've finally learned not to worry myself to death over every single one of them. i still worry, just not so much i feel like throwing up for the first two weeks. lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Raspy breathing isn't normal, per say, but it does happen sometimes. My Patti had raspy breathing. If I had known better I would have given her something, but I didn't, and she worked it out just fine.


----------



## goatiegirl

Thanks WarPony. She is walking around, trying to hop a little, pooping, peeing and taking the bottle well. Her temp is 101.7. Hopefully the breathing will clear up soon so I can enjoy her and get rid of this knot of worry in my stomach.

I feel like I did when I brought my first child home from the hospital.


----------



## goatiegirl

ThreeHavens said:


> Raspy breathing isn't normal, per say, but it does happen sometimes. My Patti had raspy breathing. If I had known better I would have given her something, but I didn't, and she worked it out just fine.


What would you give?


----------



## goatiegirl

Called the breeder this morning and she is just wonderful. She is driving to our house an hour away to check on her and give her a shot of antibiotic. She said she worries abour her babies and wants to make sure she okay. She is also going to give us a couple more gallons of goats milk for her. I am feeling so much better now that she is going to be seen.


----------

